# Will Sweet Potatoes Cause Tear Stains?



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I had wondered about this, and Pam's post about her sweet potato treats made me think about it again. I saw some dried sweet potato treats a couple weeks ago, I believe they were called Sam's Yams and it's just the sweet potatos nothing else, and I was hesitant to get them because I wondered if the coloring would cause Perri to stain. I know I could just try and see, but I thought I'd ask here first. Has anyone who feeds food with them in it or gives them as treats noticed this? Thanks!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia's food is sweet potato and herring, and i have not noticed any staining from it. I know its not straight sweet potato, but it has some in it...hope that helps!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I used to supplement Tuffy's food with baked sweet potato and never noticed tear staining because of it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

The dark orange ones are Yams. Sweet potatos are very pale yellow. However, I don't know how it could cause eyes to have the red bacterial staining. If you feed plain yams every day the orange could probably stain the beard and mustache.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't think it causes tearing for my babies. They have sweet potatos and cookies every morning!!! I did have the Sam Yam jerkys in the past, but I ended up not giving it to them b/c the pieces were too big and I was too lazy cut them every time :biggrin: . Oh at first also, I thought sweet potatos = yams. They are very similar, but you can tell the difference in color.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

For the last 4 weeks my dogs have been on a strict home-cooked diet of sweet potatoes, white potatoes and white fish and we have no tear staining. If anything, Stewie's tearing and wet nose have dried up and his face looks great!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I'm glad to hear that no one has seen staining caused by them. I guess I was thinking that artificial coloring in foods can cause it, and even though not artificial, the strong color could somehow do the same...that doesn't make much sense I guess.
Anyway, I just checked their site and the ones I saw were the little ones called Bichon Fries, and they are sweet potato. They aren't hard like a jerky, I remember breaking one in the bag to see and it snapped very easily. They're supposed to be really healthy and full of nutrients, so now that I know they shouldn't cause tear stains, I'm going to get a bag next time I'm at that store! Thanks! 
Bichon Fries


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have the Sam's Yams and my girls love them. Zoey has IBD and it's the only thing she gets that's not on her special diet. I haven't had any trouble with tear stain.


----------

